# Glofish!



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So I have been setting up a glofish tank for about a week now. I purchased the 3 gallon led kit and got it discounted for about $25 because the back to corners are chipped. Everything else works amazing! I only have 3 glofish in it now. In the future I'm going to try for a bigger tank and buy the Glofish light to put on it that way I can get more.

Today after work, I was looking in at my Glofish tank and noticed that there were only 2 glofish...  I looked closer, looked through the sides, behind the filter, and pretty soon I realized that the only place left is inside the filter. At first, after removing the lid, I didn't see anything, so, I picked up the filter cartridge and BOOM there he was, swimming around in circles trying to find his way back out. I let him back into the tank and not a scratch was on him. The filter runs by an airpump so the tube where air runs must be how he swam in. Guess I'm going to have to cover that part with something. :-?

(Seriously guys, my room is turning into an big huge aquarium.*at least that's what everyone says when they walk in I guess I really am addicted* I have a divided tank with 2 bettas, a smaller tank with 1 betta, *plan on one more betta* a larger tank for 2 goldfish, a tank for 3 guppies *plan on 4 more*, a dwarf frog , and ghost shrimp, and now the tank with glofish!)

Edit: My mom is catching the bug and wants to get a big tank for the living room. Wooo!!! Can't wait to go fish shopping for that!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The only time that you have too many fish is when you can't support it financially or don't have the time for the care of them. Otherwise you don't have too many


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

LOl, totally agree with you. 
I want like 3,000 more tanks.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

My 12 year old son has been begging for a tank w/glofish in his room. They look like a lot of fun....I might have to give in soon!!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

If I had the room and money :Q And energy lol 3 year old kiddo and the dogs keep me so busy I don't have time for the 3 small tanks I have xD


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Money is the biggest thing. These little guys are expensive!!!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Tanks, filters, heaters, lights, decor, food, medicine and then the fish x.x Plus maintenance fees... it adds up so fast. That's how I can stay at 3 tanks lol


----------

